# How long should we wait! A rider thinks I should wait 20 mins.



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

So last night I get a ping, from this girl, I arrive and I immediately text the pax and tell them where I am parked because they had fireworks last night and we had to park in weird locations because main st was closed. So I told them exactly where I am. I waited probably about a couple of minutes and called, no answer, I waited for probably about another 5 or 6 minutes ( yes I know its above the 5 min waiting time, but here in Toledo the pings are sometimes far apart even for last night) and I called again. Again no answer, so I cancelled the ride. And funny thing is I get another ping immediately (which doesn't normally happen) So I complete this trip, and a guy calls me and says hey I thought you were by Dales, I said no I had to cancel the trip, I said per uber's policy, - then the guy hangs up the phone. But what I was going to say is per uber's policy I only have to wait 5 minutes, and I did get the cancellation charge, because clearly they were more than 5 minutes. So the total time had to be about 20-25 minutes I'm thinking, which is totally absurd. It clearly was their fault that they took so long. Anyhow after I completed this trip, the guy who called me, I think pinged me from like a minute away and cancelled, which really didn't upset me in the least.

But where do these people get off to think that we should sit there and wait on them forever. I mean really, what is wrong with these people. I just don't get some peoples logic at all. I guess some people just don't have no common sense, or they really don't care. But oh well I followed uber's policy and probably waited more so than other drivers would have. I guess some people just never are happy. lol.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

pbracing33b said:


> So last night I get a ping, from this girl, I arrive and I immediately text the pax and tell them where I am parked because they had fireworks last night and we had to park in weird locations because main st was closed. So I told them exactly where I am. I waited probably about a couple of minutes and called, no answer, I waited for probably about another 5 or 6 minutes ( yes I know its above the 5 min waiting time, but here in Toledo the pings are sometimes far apart even for last night) and I called again. Again no answer, so I cancelled the ride. And funny thing is I get another ping immediately (which doesn't normally happen) So I complete this trip, and a guy calls me and says hey I thought you were by Dales, I said no I had to cancel the trip, I said per uber's policy, - then the guy hangs up the phone. But what I was going to say is per uber's policy I only have to wait 5 minutes, and I did get the cancellation charge, because clearly they were more than 5 minutes. So the total time had to be about 20-25 minutes I'm thinking, which is totally absurd. It clearly was their fault that they took so long. Anyhow after I completed this trip, the guy who called me, I think pinged me from like a minute away and cancelled, which really didn't upset me in the least.
> 
> But where do these people get off to think that we should sit there and wait on them forever. I mean really, what is wrong with these people. I just don't get some peoples logic at all. I guess some people just don't have no common sense, or they really don't care. But oh well I followed uber's policy and probably waited more so than other drivers would have. I guess some people just never are happy. lol.


My vote goes for...pax really don't care.


----------



## Hazeces (Jun 30, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> So last night I get a ping, from this girl, I arrive and I immediately text the pax and tell them where I am parked because they had fireworks last night and we had to park in weird locations because main st was closed. So I told them exactly where I am. I waited probably about a couple of minutes and called, no answer, I waited for probably about another 5 or 6 minutes ( yes I know its above the 5 min waiting time, but here in Toledo the pings are sometimes far apart even for last night) and I called again. Again no answer, so I cancelled the ride. And funny thing is I get another ping immediately (which doesn't normally happen) So I complete this trip, and a guy calls me and says hey I thought you were by Dales, I said no I had to cancel the trip, I said per uber's policy, - then the guy hangs up the phone. But what I was going to say is per uber's policy I only have to wait 5 minutes, and I did get the cancellation charge, because clearly they were more than 5 minutes. So the total time had to be about 20-25 minutes I'm thinking, which is totally absurd. It clearly was their fault that they took so long. Anyhow after I completed this trip, the guy who called me, I think pinged me from like a minute away and cancelled, which really didn't upset me in the least.
> 
> But where do these people get off to think that we should sit there and wait on them forever. I mean really, what is wrong with these people. I just don't get some peoples logic at all. I guess some people just don't have no common sense, or they really don't care. But oh well I followed uber's policy and probably waited more so than other drivers would have. I guess some people just never are happy. lol.


That's one of the problems I been having lately. The majority of people think that we're desperate for the them. So, they try to take advantage and act like they're the important ones. At first I had the same issue. I use to get people who made me wait 10 minutes of more. The only time I wait more than 7minutes is if the rider calls and is real nice and excuses him/herself. I had a couple give me 20 bucks once for making me wait more than 10. Anyway, not everyone is like that. Some don't give a rat to make you wait. I just simply cancel and press no show roght after 7 minutes if they don't text me or anything. 
Also I hate those who put the wrong address and then when you get there they start to get nasty with you because they say thats not where they are located, and try to give you directions over the phone on how you can get there and taking too long. Yep, I cancel as well. Wrong address!


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Hazeces said:


> That's one of the problems I been having lately. The majority of people think that we're desperate for the them. So, they try to take advantage and act like they're the important ones. At first I had the same issue. I use to get people who made me wait 10 minutes of more. The only time I wait more than 7minutes is if the rider calls and is real nice and excuses him/herself. I had a couple give me 20 bucks once for making me wait more than 10. Anyway, not everyone is like that. Some don't give a rat to make you wait. I just simply cancel and press no show roght after 7 minutes if they don't text me or anything.
> Also I hate those who put the wrong address and then when you get there they start to get nasty with you because they say thats not where they are located, and try to give you directions over the phone on how you can get there and taking too long. Yep, I cancel as well. Wrong address!


Well you know uber isn't going to be on there side, I wouldn't think anyhow, bc if you make a driver wait and he is not making money for uber (by getting another fare and etc) then uber probably won't listen to them too much anyhow. But I don't get why the guy thought he should call me after about 2o min to see where I was at, and secondly why he thought, that after I tried to call them not once but twice, and msg them, that I should still be there waiting on them. I mean really, people have no common sense really they don't.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

oh and btw if they want to be mad at anyone they should be mad at themselves. If they would have at least answered any of my attempts to contact them, it probably would have never been an issue. But they didn't, so the blame is on them. Period


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

You're in the service industry, so many people will treat you like a servant. To them you're just a tool, like a napkin they wipe their hands with and discard without a thought.


----------



## Hazeces (Jun 30, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> You're in the service industry, so many people will treat you like a servant. To them you're just a tool, like a napkin they wipe their hands with and discard without a thought.


True that. But remember you never know whose who. I met people who are flitht wealthy and still do minimum wage job just for party money. Never judge someone based on what they do for a living. You never know whose who, and what they might have and not have.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

On the flip side I've had several pax call or text me after I hit "arrived" and told me to start the meter ... and they'd be out shortly. Sometimes I will text pax at the 5 min mark and ask if they'd like to start the meter or cancel ... once it back fired to a 2 star ... but most times I either got a cancel or start the meter


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

If they don't reply to my text I enforce the 5 min rule. period.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm not an uber and maybe this wont work for you since uber is so much different than a taxi  , I always call the customer soon as I get the fare before I head to them , if they don't answer after ive tried a few times I cancel right away .
Normally they answer I tell them my eta and go , I call again once I arrive . This works really good for me , I don't waste my time and after I have talked to these customers im usually aware ahead of time that I might have to wait for whatever reason .

The ones ive canceled normally call back after im already on another fare , I then pocket this fare if everything is cool and line them up to go back after ive dropped , depending on the attitude of the pax . I've gained quite a few personals this way being understanding and willing to work with them . repeat business is good for your bottom line , or at least for me it is .



pbracing33b said:


> Anyhow after I completed this trip, the guy who called me, I think pinged me from like a minute away and cancelled, which really didn't upset me in the least.


It figures the pax canceled , also you might want to make a note of this ones name or number so you don't accidently pick them up again , will prolly just be bad news , avoid it if you can . looks like the customer remembered your number / name or whatever shows on their end so you might get cancels from this one in the future as well .
Makes me wonder at the storys ive read of Drivers . that have posted they get cancels all the time and if these customers already had bad experience's with them before and the customer simply just made note of their name / number so they don't take you anymore , or if they do take you , they already have a grudge and here comes that 1 star no matter how good you were to them .
Remember these pax's ID if you can in the future if its possible to avoid this landmine !!!


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

I start the stopwatch on my phone just after I hit the arrived button. I'm out of there at 5:01 unless I have a feeling it might be a long trip. I tend to not hit the stopwatch when picking up at a hotel early in the morning since most of the time it's an airport run, and they always show. 

If all drivers cancelled after 5:01, riders would know not to request before they're ready. Plus bar hopping calls rarely make drivers more money than a cancel fee.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I would love to complete every request, but if I have to wait 5 minutes or more for every rider then I have to drive an hour or two longer each day to make up for lost time. They get 6 minutes, I call or text them within two, if I get a response that seems positive or if they're locked into surge above the current area surge I give them a couple extra minutes, otherwise I collect my money. Best part is that for most pick ups it's a 50/50 chance that a cancellation fee pays the driver more than the trip would have.

This week has been crazy on the wait times, and I've collected a record number of cancellation fees to prove it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberComic said:


> I tend to not hit the stopwatch when picking up at a hotel early in the morning since most of the time it's an airport run, and they always show.


Lucky you out in La-La-Land. Here, if it is at a hotel, it is almost guaranteed that they have been gone long before you arrived. If they did not just jump into the first thing that showed up, the doorman or desk clerk sold the thing, if it is an airport trip. If it is a train station, though, they almost always are there.  I will never accept calls at hotels.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Hazeces said:


> That's one of the problems I been having lately. The majority of people think that we're desperate for the them. So, they try to take advantage and act like they're the important ones. At first I had the same issue. I use to get people who made me wait 10 minutes of more. The only time I wait more than 7minutes is if the rider calls and is real nice and excuses him/herself. I had a couple give me 20 bucks once for making me wait more than 10. Anyway, not everyone is like that. Some don't give a rat to make you wait. I just simply cancel and press no show roght after 7 minutes if they don't text me or anything.
> Also I hate those who put the wrong address and then when you get there they start to get nasty with you because they say thats not where they are located, and try to give you directions over the phone on how you can get there and taking too long. Yep, I cancel as well. Wrong address!


My eyes always on clock, pass 5 minutes and no response from pax , I cancelled


----------



## KevRyde (Jan 27, 2015)

In my experience here in the Denver market, there are plenty of nights like last night when my per ride payout doesn't average much more $4, so it doesn't make business sense for me to wait longer than five minutes when I can collect $4 for zero miles driven and no rider rating. That's $0.80/min for waiting versus the $0.13/min I get paid to wait once I've started the ride. I typically hit arrive a few seconds before I pull over to stop at the pick up spot, and then start my timer at 4:30 which gives me me a few extra seconds to assess the situation before I hit cancel+no show.

My attitude is that the Uber system provides the rider with a fairly accurate ETA, the rider can track my every move on the app while I'm in route to their pick up spot, and if their phone is still powered up and working when I arrive, the SMS message they receive from Uber should be sufficient notification that I have arrived which in my view makes a phone call unnecessary (and unlike the Lyft platform, the Uber system doesn't require a phone call to the rider in order for me to collect the $4 payout for a no-show). Additionally, when I call the rider, they then have my Uber number on their call log, so not calling reduces the possibility of an annoying phone call from the rider after I cancel and drive away.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

KevRyde said:


> In my experience here in the Denver market, there are plenty of nights like last night when my per ride payout doesn't average much more $4, so it doesn't make business sense for me to wait longer than five minutes when I can collect $4 for zero miles driven and no rider rating. That's $0.80/min for waiting versus the $0.13/min I get paid to wait once I've started the ride. I typically hit arrive a few seconds before I pull over to stop at the pick up spot, and then start my timer at 4:30 which gives me me a few extra seconds to assess the situation before I hit cancel+no show.
> 
> My attitude is that the Uber system provides the rider with a fairly accurate ETA, the rider can track my every move on the app while I'm in route to their pick up spot, and if their phone is still powered up and working when I arrive, the SMS message they receive from Uber should be sufficient notification that I have arrived which in my view makes a phone call unnecessary (and unlike the Lyft platform, the Uber system doesn't require a phone call to the rider in order for me to collect the $4 payout for a no-show). Additionally, when I call the rider, they then have my Uber number on their call log, so not calling reduces the possibility of an annoying phone call from the rider after I cancel and drive away.
> 
> View attachment 9401


I thought the customer did get a name and make of car ect.. ?
In the future they can see the same info and at the very least cancel on you before you can collect , and maybe hopefully find a driver that isn't hoping to get a canceling fee over driving them . I would assume ?
Eventually I expect uber riders to get fed up with this treatment .


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Dhus said:


> I thought the customer did get a name and make of car ect.. ?
> In the future they can see the same info and at the very least cancel on you before you can collect , and maybe hopefully find a driver that isn't hoping to get a canceling fee over driving them . I would assume ?
> Eventually I expect uber riders to get fed up with this treatment .


What info you want the rider to see? They know he is there, they know he arrived and they know he is waiting for the rider to come out and get in the car. Why are you such a brick? What treatment did he display before cancelling? The rider got everything they needed if the arrival was in a timely matter. Amazing you think (again) that the rider is going to be somehow astonished that the driver left after waiting 5 minutes and made no money...until the cancellation fee kicked in. I took a family (not knowing it at the time) where at 4:30 seconds, he came to my car and said, "Can you wait a second?" He proceeded to finally come out 3 minutes later with a sleeping kid in his arms. When is "a second" really 3 minutes? Dude was rude to me and I was the good guy by not cancelling even when he couldn't answer my two texts on the way there and one at about 2 minutes of arrival. That ride was not very far and dude got a 4 star. Anyone that once to cancel after this episode and not wait like I did is in the right. Dhus can keep taking these rides for chump change. I really can't wait until you start driving Uber so you can see what we go through at these rates. If you don't mind it then you don't know regular math . You are a shill.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Dhus said:


> I thought the customer did get a name and make of car ect.. ?
> In the future they can see the same info and at the very least cancel on you before you can collect , and maybe hopefully find a driver that isn't hoping to get a canceling fee over driving them . I would assume ?
> Eventually I expect uber riders to get fed up with this treatment .


The rider gets the model of car, license plate number, the driver's name, and a picture of the driver...also they can see the driver's position on a map, his eta, and a warning when he is close. The driver just gets an account name, which isn't always actually a name. Basically if the driver gets his vehicle close enough it's up to the rider to find him, because the driver certainly can't pick [email protected] out of a crowd without any information beyond that.

I don't think it's that drivers would rather cancel than collect, but the driver otherwise gets nothing for his time while waiting. Considering Uber is an on demand service that generally gets a vehicle to you in just a couple of minutes (under 3 min average in some cities), it seems fair to expect the rider to be ready to need a ride when they make a request. Lyft has it right, with the meter starting shortly after the driver arrives. Uber's policy of no meter unless the customer allows it doesn't work when they expect you to wait 20 minutes for a $4 ride.

Because of their policies Lyft riders are almost always on the curb waiting for the driver, and are more thankful to the driver for being picked up. Uber just doesn't have the same clientele.


----------



## Hazeces (Jun 30, 2015)

Dhus said:


> I thought the customer did get a name and make of car ect.. ?
> In the future they can see the same info and at the very least cancel on you before you can collect , and maybe hopefully find a driver that isn't hoping to get a canceling fee over driving them . I would assume ?
> Eventually I expect uber riders to get fed up with this treatment .


I was thinking the same thing. That's one of the reasons I don't cancel on everyone. Unless they give me an attitude and else. But, yea, they do remember specially if you're always in the same area all the time like me. I wouldn't advice this. One day they might request you and then they rate you really low to get back at you.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Hazeces said:


> I was thinking the same thing. That's one of the reasons I don't cancel on everyone. Unless they give me an attitude and else. But, yea, they do remember specially if you're always in the same area all the time like me. I wouldn't advice this. One day they might request you and then they rate you really low to get back at you.


So you would rather be at their mercy based on something that "might" happen? Screw that! You will keep taking it up the ass from the PAX because he could be a possible rider again and he could possibly remember it and then he could possibly rate you bad. If that happens once and I remember it, I am cancelling on them. Maybe they have the same fears that bad rating won't get them a ride. I would rather have them fear us then we fear them. Once you keep working as if you are walking on eggshells, you are a beaten down driver.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

All I see are the post's here , Although it seems like they might be canceling each trip as I mistook , they really are not doing this .
I'm really interested in what the landscape will look like 5 yrs from now for the drivers & riders , and how these drivers opinions have changed or stayed the same .
I am close to being approved for both app's and even if I don't drive right away it will remain an option for me . I've learned a lot from this forum on how U/L work , I don't like some of it but reading your input really helps me strategize on how I would operate as an U/L driver .
Grateful guys


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

OCBob said:


> What info you want the rider to see? They know he is there, they know he arrived and they know he is waiting for the rider to come out and get in the car. Why are you such a brick? What treatment did he display before cancelling? The rider got everything they needed if the arrival was in a timely matter. Amazing you think (again) that the rider is going to be somehow astonished that the driver left after waiting 5 minutes and made no money...until the cancellation fee kicked in. I took a family (not knowing it at the time) where at 4:30 seconds, he came to my car and said, "Can you wait a second?" He proceeded to finally come out 3 minutes later with a sleeping kid in his arms. When is "a second" really 3 minutes? Dude was rude to me and I was the good guy by not cancelling even when he couldn't answer my two texts on the way there and one at about 2 minutes of arrival. That ride was not very far and dude got a 4 star. Anyone that once to cancel after this episode and not wait like I did is in the right. Dhus can keep taking these rides for chump change. I really can't wait until you start driving Uber so you can see what we go through at these rates. If you don't mind it then you don't know regular math . You are a shill.


I feel sorry for you guys , this rating system is a real problem and getting in the way of drivers just concentrating on making money . Dammed if you do (waiting)dammed if you don't (canceling). dammed if you don't being the lesser hit (canceling).
Its as if you guys have to spend your day worrying about what to avoid to keep from taking a hit on rating's and with the rating system it just creates to many landmines out there for the driver. I wish they would do away with the rating myself , it seems to hurt you more than help .


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Dhus said:


> I wish they would do away with the rating myself , it seems to hurt you more than help .


It hurts the customers quite a bit as well, some drivers would rather just dump the customer than risk one bad rating. Personally I'll sometimes skip accepting requests from customers whom I just cancelled on as well, meaning they now have to wait for another car. Just had one yesterday, she called me back trying to get me to pick her up since the next car was 10 minutes away (she gave me two wrong addresses, one was two houses down from her actual, but apparently 100 ft wasn't close enough).


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> It hurts the customers quite a bit as well, some drivers would rather just dump the customer than risk one bad rating. Personally I'll sometimes skip accepting requests from customers whom I just cancelled on as well, meaning they now have to wait for another car. Just had one yesterday, she called me back trying to get me to pick her up since the next car was 10 minutes away (she gave me two wrong addresses, one was two houses down from her actual, but apparently 100 ft wasn't close enough).


yep , the rating system doesn't seem good for anyone .
Drunks for instance , These ppl are a goldmine that Uber drivers avoid mainly because of the rating system .
Not worth it to wait for pax , their just gonna give a bad rate anyways .
Avoiding pax's with bad rate ,and they prolly rate drivers poorly , more lost money .

Seems like this rating system is the root of the problems I see you drivers have .


----------



## Hazeces (Jun 30, 2015)

Dhus said:


> yep , the rating system doesn't seem good for anyone .
> Drunks for instance , These ppl are a goldmine that Uber drivers avoid mainly because of the rating system .


One reason I dont Uber after 10pm. I'm not dealing with no drunks!


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Hazeces said:


> One reason I dont Uber after 10pm. I'm not dealing with no drunks!


exactly , cabbies hunt for drunks like wolves , specially here in vegas .
With that $250. clean up fee it would be dam worth it , and hoping you puke lol , if not for that dam rating system (sigh's)


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Dhus said:


> Drunks for instance , These ppl are a goldmine that Uber drivers avoid mainly because of the rating system.


They also tend to be the only type of passenger that throws up in your car, but they are a goldmine, more likely to pay surge and they tip with larger bills.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Hazeces said:


> That's one of the problems I been having lately. The majority of people think that we're desperate for the them. So, they try to take advantage and act like they're the important ones. At first I had the same issue. I use to get people who made me wait 10 minutes of more. The only time I wait more than 7minutes is if the rider calls and is real nice and excuses him/herself. I had a couple give me 20 bucks once for making me wait more than 10. Anyway, not everyone is like that. Some don't give a rat to make you wait. I just simply cancel and press no show roght after 7 minutes if they don't text me or anything.
> Also I hate those who put the wrong address and then when you get there they start to get nasty with you because they say thats not where they are located, and try to give you directions over the phone on how you can get there and taking too long. Yep, I cancel as well. Wrong address!


I hit "arrived"... wait 5 and collect $5 stupidity fee.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> On the flip side I've had several pax call or text me after I hit "arrived" and told me to start the meter ... and they'd be out shortly. Sometimes I will text pax at the 5 min mark and ask if they'd like to start the meter or cancel ... once it back fired to a 2 star ... but most times I either got a cancel or start the meter


Never, ever, start the ride until you have done a PAX inspection.

Even Uber tells you not to start the ride until the PAX is in the car.

If you start the ride, they can rate you, and you loose the 5 minute CXL for $5 option.

It is important to teach the PAX we will not wait. 
We don't have meters..... Our wait time is not $48/hr like some taxis.

If you want to wait for a drunk guy at $16/hr. Go ahead and take the chance.

In San Diego I have not waited more than 10 minutes for a ping, and I tell the PAX on the phone that I can not wait more than 5 min because I can get a ping in that time.

They need to know....


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Dhus said:


> I thought the customer did get a name and make of car ect.. ?
> In the future they can see the same info and at the very least cancel on you before you can collect , and maybe hopefully find a driver that isn't hoping to get a canceling fee over driving them . I would assume ?
> Eventually I expect uber riders to get fed up with this treatment .


Dude, you don't seem to know much about how TNCs work. 
If you are not driving for Uber or a TNC, why are you on this Uber Driver's forum?
Everything you have posted indicates you haven't a clue. 
What's up bub? Taxi shill? 
This forum already have plenty of those.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Never, ever, start the ride until you have done a PAX inspection.
> Even Uber tells you not to start the ride until the PAX is in the car.
> If you start the ride, they can rate you, and you loose the 5 minute CXL for $5 option.
> It is important to teach the PAX we will not wait.
> We don't have meters..... Our wait time is not $48/hr like some taxis.


Uber training used to have a "if rider tell you to start the meter" option. That said, I only start the meter on my regular pax; as many of them I pickup at least a couple of times a month. And my wait time is $30/hr; plus >40% my pax tip ... so actual wait time is higher on average.
Waiting may not be a good option for you ... but I only drive Select and I only wait on regulars


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Dude, you don't seem to know much about how TNCs work.
> If you are not driving for Uber or a TNC, why are you on this Uber Driver's forum?
> Everything you have posted indicates you haven't a clue.
> What's up bub? Taxi shill?
> This forum already have plenty of those.


Yeah I know , I have 0 experience right since I haven't driven for U/L lol , they told me the same shit when I got my hackers permit here in vegas , my 12 previous years of driving a taxi somewhere else didn't count and they said I didn't know shit . I topped the average for my shift for the next year and they were kissing my ass . you sound just like them .

Why am I here ? to get your insights on driving for U/L before I get out there .
I figured that was the smart thing to do ?
Now I just like being here even though I might never drive for U/L , ive learned because of this forum and from meeting with reps that being a driver for U/L is very oppressive for the drivers .
I enjoy a good story and talking shop , even if we drive for different platforms it dosnt really matter , in the end we do the same thing , just in a different way , and not even that different to be honest .


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

If you are driving a cab in Vegas you have a whole different set of problems. 
No don't drive Uber full time. Ex cab drivers fail at Uber quickly due to the ratings. 
Keep the day job until you know how it will work out.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

That's not true at all , ive met cab drivers here on this forums who drive for U/L and are respected members here .



RockinEZ said:


> If you are driving a cab in Vegas you have a whole different set of problems.
> No don't drive Uber full time. Ex cab drivers fail at Uber quickly due to the ratings.
> Keep the day job until you know how it will work out.


The ones who couldn't hack it as an U/L driver prolly couldn't hack it as a cab driver either .

The only thing I had a problem relating to0 , boiled down to this rating system , why you drivers do what you do that I would never do , or the attitude's I couldn't understand , the general hate for customers was a mystery to me , now I know its the rating system . I admit im alittle slow on the uptake sometimes , but I get it now .

2 things
1. Do away with this rating system , its only hurting the drivers from making money , it hurts the riders as well.
2.Allow personals , U/L seem to keep 100% control of the clients , or want it that way . you can do so much more if this weren't the case .


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> If you are driving a cab in Vegas you have a whole different set of problems.
> 
> Ex cab drivers fail at Uber quickly due to the ratings.


1. There are, to be sure, some differences between driving a cab in ___________and driving UberX in the same place or somewhere else. There, are , however, basic similarities. If you read enough of the posts here, you will see enough of the similarities.

2. I am not an ex-cab driver, currently I drive one. I have been on board UberX for one year, now (Uber Taxi for almost two and one-half years). My ratings on UberX are one decimal point higher than they are on Uber Taxi. I made it as an UberX driver. My UberX customers are positively delighted to have me, for a number of reasons that I have delineated elsewhere on this forum. The reason that I drive UberX only enough to stay in the game is that there is _still_ more money in driving a taxi. ...and no, I _ain't no "taxi shill", neither._



Dhus said:


> The ones who couldn't hack it as an U/L driver prolly couldn't hack it as a cab driver either .


You have enough here, who claim, at least, to be "making it" as an UberX-er who _never_ would make it as a taxi driver. You and I have learned enough about basic customer service, for one, that we know what to do. I have little doubt that you have read enough posts here from some drivers to know that some people here have more than a little to learn. It makes me wonder how some of them are making it as UberX-ers.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Dhus said:


> That's not true at all , ive met cab drivers here on this forums who drive for U/L and are respected members here .
> 
> The ones who couldn't hack it as an U/L driver prolly couldn't hack it as a cab driver either .
> 
> ...


Why? 
Bottom line.. How does a guy that was laid off recently make 2k a month to cover bills and rent quick? Uber seemed an attractive option. So far it is helping me keep ahead financially short term. I don't see Uber or any TNC as a long term option. I view Uber as a high interest loan.... I need some bucks now, and it will hold me over until I get a job, but it will cost.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Why?
> Bottom line.. How does a guy that was laid off recently make 2k a month to cover bills and rent quick? Uber seemed an attractive option. So far it is helping me keep ahead financially short term. I don't see Uber or any TNC as a long term option. I view Uber as a high interest loan.... I need some bucks now, and it will hold me over until I get a job, but it will cost.


This I can relate too , I was building casino's , hospitals , industrial and commercial building's when my father got sick and I had to go home and help out with the family business , after my father got well I started driving a taxi just to stay close and was shocked I made more than doing on the road construction , and I loved it , I just stuck with it after that .
I never really loved construction , It was just something I did for good pay , I did enjoy the job site antic's and after work partys , bar hopping and fights ect.. , but I really clicked with being a driver for some reason and the pay was much better . I never went back to construction even though I have several trade's .


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Last time I waited more then 10 minutes (just because it was a repeat customer)
he showed me his phone.
On his phone I was still 2 minutes away.
So sometimes it's Uber messing up.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

I want to clear the air .
I have a lot of respect for you guys , not for the reason's you might think , but because any of you might be dead tomorrow from some fare gone wrong .
I have lost a lot of friends in this trade .
I love you guys even though your not cabbies , nobody is perfect  
I think I can deal with your insults , I hope you can deal with mine .
We are all drivers , and riders cant even imagine or really appreciate what we go through to make a living .
I know each and every one of you thought about this before taking on this job , , we all had that family member saying *Don't Do it * , it takes balls to let ppl you don't know in your vehicle , much less do it for a living , its like picking up hitchhikers , its a taboo trade , and yet , here you are ! .. all of you are HERO'S in my book (even OCBOB LOL ). Even though we differ on idea's or method's and drive for different company's , we are Brothers & Sisters of the same Feather .
Bottom line , we are all dead meat , U/L /T


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> So last night I get a ping, from this girl, I arrive and I immediately text the pax and tell them where I am parked because they had fireworks last night and we had to park in weird locations because main st was closed. So I told them exactly where I am. I waited probably about a couple of minutes and called, no answer, I waited for probably about another 5 or 6 minutes ( yes I know its above the 5 min waiting time, but here in Toledo the pings are sometimes far apart even for last night) and I called again. Again no answer, so I cancelled the ride. And funny thing is I get another ping immediately (which doesn't normally happen) So I complete this trip, and a guy calls me and says hey I thought you were by Dales, I said no I had to cancel the trip, I said per uber's policy, - then the guy hangs up the phone. But what I was going to say is per uber's policy I only have to wait 5 minutes, and I did get the cancellation charge, because clearly they were more than 5 minutes. So the total time had to be about 20-25 minutes I'm thinking, which is totally absurd. It clearly was their fault that they took so long. Anyhow after I completed this trip, the guy who called me, I think pinged me from like a minute away and cancelled, which really didn't upset me in the least.
> 
> But where do these people get off to think that we should sit there and wait on them forever. I mean really, what is wrong with these people. I just don't get some peoples logic at all. I guess some people just don't have no common sense, or they really don't care. But oh well I followed uber's policy and probably waited more so than other drivers would have. I guess some people just never are happy. lol.


#1 rule and #1 mistake, is to NEVER answer calls after you cancel. DONT EVER answers calls after you cancel. Collect your fee and move on.

I have read half a dozen posts where drivers as your self argue with ex-pax after canceling. Just efin stop. Just dont do it. It never ends well.
Ignore, ignore and ignore some more. And when you done ignoring, do it again. It never ends well and it does not put $$$ in your pocket. So STOP it!!!

All you doing, is feeding your ex-gf ego. Its over, its done, move on, cut the cord.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Text them immediately and the begin the 5 minute countdown. (I give them 7 minutes just to be sure) If they aren't in the car after 7 minutes, cancel ride with the "no show" reason, get paid your minimum and drive away. Pretty simple.


----------



## America (Jun 8, 2015)

5 minutes and I'm out, thanks for the $4 sucker.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Fortunately, the last few weeks, I have not done much waiting. Most of the riders have been waiting, or come out right about the time I get there. Maybe some of these cancellations at 5 minutes are working out. Either that, or I'm getting riders that have had their requests cancelled right away, and I'm the 3rd driver they've had to call , so they make sure they are ready.


----------



## Shakey Jake (May 1, 2015)

I take pings to areas that might be 10+ minutes away that I think will pay off with a long run, so I am a bit more patient with these passengers. Once in a while though I will get burned with a short ride and I will give them a bad rating if I waited over 5 minutes.

If I am just in the city and had a short run I always call after I have been waiting 2 minutes just to double check their location and to tell them I am waiting. Some of those I will cancel after 5 minutes unless I get a good vibe off of them, but I generally will wait more then I should before canceling those rides. I think because I drove so far to get to them it is a waste not to pick them up, but on average I will make more money if I do cancel.


----------



## I have nuts (Mar 29, 2015)

America said:


> 5 minutes and I'm out, thanks for the $4 sucker.


+1


----------



## I have nuts (Mar 29, 2015)

Hazeces said:


> That's one of the problems I been having lately. The majority of people think that we're desperate for the them. So, they try to take advantage and act like they're the important ones. At first I had the same issue. I use to get people who made me wait 10 minutes of more. The only time I wait more than 7minutes is if the rider calls and is real nice and excuses him/herself. I had a couple give me 20 bucks once for making me wait more than 10. Anyway, not everyone is like that. Some don't give a rat to make you wait. I just simply cancel and press no show roght after 7 minutes if they don't text me or anything.
> *Also I hate those who put the wrong address and then when you get there they start to get nasty with you because they say thats not where they are located*, and try to give you directions over the phone on how you can get there and taking too long. Yep, I cancel as well. Wrong address!


Yeah I had one like that last week. The Pax calls and tells me I'm on the wrong street. Really moron, you're the one who put in the address. She then tries to tell me how to get there over the phone. I was like yeah I'm on my way, hung up the phone and canceled.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> oh and btw if they want to be mad at anyone they should be mad at themselves. If they would have at least answered any of my attempts to contact them, it probably would have never been an issue. But they didn't, so the blame is on them. Period


Try not to engage with them more than you need to. I'm a taxi driver, The company I work for has phone people. Those people in the office are expected to direct pax to where we will be able to get them during special events. If people insist we pick them up where we know we are unable to get to, the office will ask them to call back if they can get themselves to the following locale...... As a taxi, I can pick up a flag from a place where there was supposed to be a reservation. Special events are kind of tough. There are tricks to the trade. As a taxi, it is probably easier for me to gain access to certain areas than an unmarked Uber car.

If I drove Uber under such conditions, I would try to text them and not call as to where I was going to be so they could read it repeatedly if needed and then I would text them upon arrival. I would give them five minutes and no more. Five minutes at any kind of event seems like 4 mins 30 sec too long. The problem with rideshare protocol under these conditions is that if you cancel on them and sit there with your app on, you are likely to be repaired with them again and the trouble hits restart. That would be a drag.

I would assume the way Uber and drivers make special events work for you is through a steep surge. Otherwise....... Without a surge, I would expect rideshare drivers to be at a disadvantage relative to normal conditions.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

I always leave at the 5:01 mark. Last week I took 48 trips. I also did two $5 cancels. So that's only 4% (2 / 50) of the requests that were from pax that made me wait. 

I can't imagine drivers are hoping to get a cancel given how infrequently it occurs... but yes, once that 5 minute mark hits, that $4 in hand is better than the risk of a $2.40 trip when the pax finally decides they are ready. It's a no brainer to cancel. Get paid for the costs of getting there and time you wasted, and make yourself available for a pax who isn't a POS! It's just good business.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

pbracing33b said:


> So last night I get a ping, from this girl, I arrive and I immediately text the pax and tell them where I am parked because they had fireworks last night and we had to park in weird locations because main st was closed. So I told them exactly where I am. I waited probably about a couple of minutes and called, no answer, I waited for probably about another 5 or 6 minutes ( yes I know its above the 5 min waiting time, but here in Toledo the pings are sometimes far apart even for last night) and I called again. Again no answer, so I cancelled the ride. And funny thing is I get another ping immediately (which doesn't normally happen) So I complete this trip, and a guy calls me and says hey I thought you were by Dales, I said no I had to cancel the trip, I said per uber's policy, - then the guy hangs up the phone. But what I was going to say is per uber's policy I only have to wait 5 minutes, and I did get the cancellation charge, because clearly they were more than 5 minutes. So the total time had to be about 20-25 minutes I'm thinking, which is totally absurd. It clearly was their fault that they took so long. Anyhow after I completed this trip, the guy who called me, I think pinged me from like a minute away and cancelled, which really didn't upset me in the least.
> 
> But where do these people get off to think that we should sit there and wait on them forever. I mean really, what is wrong with these people. I just don't get some peoples logic at all. I guess some people just don't have no common sense, or they really don't care. But oh well I followed uber's policy and probably waited more so than other drivers would have. I guess some people just never are happy. lol.


I had one of those today. Chic pings me, I accept, it says 4.5, I said, I don't think so, cancel. She pings me again. Before I can accept it, she cancels. I think cool it doesn't affect my acceptance rate it actually helps bring it up


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Dhus said:


> I want to clear the air .
> I have a lot of respect for you guys , not for the reason's you might think , but because any of you might be dead tomorrow from some fare gone wrong .
> I have lost a lot of friends in this trade .
> I love you guys even though your not cabbies , nobody is perfect
> ...


Remember Uber drivers carry no cash. All transactions are through the app except the occasional tip. I never leave home with more than enough money to make change for a $20.

Cab driving is as dangerous as being a cop. You are the brave guys. Crazy crime against cab drivers.

Can you carry a Taser or firearm?


----------



## ZZY (May 10, 2015)

Hazeces said:


> I was thinking the same thing. That's one of the reasons I don't cancel on everyone. Unless they give me an attitude and else. But, yea, they do remember specially if you're always in the same area all the time like me. I wouldn't advice this. One day they might request you and then they rate you really low to get back at you.


Uber should start the meter when you arrive and every rider should have a unique ID and every driver should have a personal blacklist that is coordinated through Uber so you can't get pinged by unwanted riders. (Ebay has a Blocked Bidders List or BBL).

How many improvements have you seen to the system since you have been driving Uber? I get the feeling that someone is looking for a huge IPO of stock to the public, then let someone else solve the problems.


----------



## ZZY (May 10, 2015)

I have a personal Blacklist of 2 people who live near me. They have common names so I have to guess if it's them when they are not leaving from home. One is a billionaire gold digger whose husband recently died and gave me a 2 rating because I asked her not to bring her alcohol drink in the car. The other had me wait 9 minutes at her house before I cancelled. Then she pinged me again with the pin 1/2 mile off (I didn't look at the name and didn't realize it was her until she called). Then she cussed me out for not waiting. I had already been 5 minutes on this new adventure, so when she cancelled me (Now you've made me late!), I got my 2nd fee. Sweet, but I don't ever want to start a trip with her cause I don't need any 1 star ratings. I will accept her ping next time and call after 5 minutes and remind her who I am. Cha-Ching.


----------



## ZZY (May 10, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Remember Uber drivers carry no cash. All transactions are through the app except the occasional tip. I never leave home with more than enough money to make change for a $20.
> 
> Cab driving is as dangerous as being a cop. You are the brave guys. Crazy crime against cab drivers.
> 
> Can you carry a Taser or firearm?


There is a big difference. Unless someone steals a phone and uses their Uber App, these are not strangers you are picking up. Don't let anybody in the car unless they tell you their name first and match it to the ping. Speaking of stealing, I had my 2nd Apple charge cord stolen recently. This time they took the cigar plug adapter as well. I didn't notice it missing until this morning. The new cord won't be using the cigar plug in the back. It will run directly into the USB port in the console by my right arm. It's not long enough for them to use it while charging and the USB port has less power. Tough Titty. Blame it on your fellow man.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

ZZY said:


> I have a personal Blacklist


yep ... got a black list too ... only 3 people on the list ... when I enter their address into my Garmin GPS ... I get a reminder that they are on the Blacklist (with their name of course ... since 2 of them live in big apartment complexes).


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

ZZY said:


> There is a big difference. Unless someone steals a phone and uses their Uber App, these are not strangers you are picking up. Don't let anybody in the car unless they tell you their name first and match it to the ping. Speaking of stealing, I had my 2nd Apple charge cord stolen recently. This time they took the cigar plug adapter as well. I didn't notice it missing until this morning. The new cord won't be using the cigar plug in the back. It will run directly into the USB port in the console by my right arm. It's not long enough for them to use it while charging and the USB port has less power. Tough Titty. Blame it on your fellow man.


I bought 4 and 6 foot long charge cords. I plug them into my cigarette lighter charge under my center console. Haven't had one stolen yet.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I have the same text I send ever one when I get a ping. I simply say "Hi, this is Lou with Uber. I am in transit to your location and will see you soon!" I have had good luck with this and it has not impacted my rating at all. If they have special instructions or need a few extra minutes they will generally respond to my text. It is very rare riders make me wait.


----------



## onsmart (Jun 15, 2015)

Uber needs to do a better job of educating the rider/pax. We are all Uber customers. The driver and the rider have equal responsibility for the quality of service for either party. Uber should take time to educate riders of that fact. If we drivers conduct ourselves as the host and the rider conducts themselves as a guest, the rides would more often have a good result. I have no problem canceling a ride at the first inclination that the rider does something unsafe or starts to significantly effect my revenue. I will not carry a rider with a fowl odor or who makes me wait too long. I will cut 'em loose and move on.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

ZZY said:


> There is a big difference. Unless someone steals a phone and uses their Uber App, these are not strangers you are picking up. Don't let anybody in the car unless they tell you their name first and match it to the ping. Speaking of stealing, I had my 2nd Apple charge cord stolen recently. This time they took the cigar plug adapter as well. I didn't notice it missing until this morning. The new cord won't be using the cigar plug in the back. It will run directly into the USB port in the console by my right arm. It's not long enough for them to use it while charging and the USB port has less power. Tough Titty. Blame it on your fellow man.


Yea, happened to me. When a pax asks for a i6 cord I say "sorry, a pax carried it off". 
I did buy a six pack from China for $3, but I chose who gets to use one.

After a while you can tell who is going to try to steal it. How many times have you asked for your cord and the guy hands it back through the window? Too many for me.

I also agree that Uber knows who we are giving a ride to. One good reason I don't take all 2nd party rides. Girlfriend home.. OK.. maybe. Dude on acid bumming out the party, fat chance.


----------



## Libercontrarian (Dec 21, 2014)

Note on waits... Check your signal meter when you arrive. If you're not getting a full-boat 3G or 4G wireless signal from the tower, or at least 4 bars, it's unlikely that your position data will be correctly reported by GPS through the cell phone network. Your guest will get no signal that you have arrived and are waiting.

You may actually just need to call right then and advise the passenger that you are outside. Make sure you ask if their phone has reported that you've arrived - in nearly every case, you'll find out it hasn't.


----------



## Hazeces (Jun 30, 2015)

onsmart said:


> Uber needs to do a better job of educating the rider/pax. We are all Uber customers. The driver and the rider have equal responsibility for the quality of service for either party. Uber should take time to educate riders of that fact. If we drivers conduct ourselves as the host and the rider conducts themselves as a guest, the rides would more often have a good result. I have no problem canceling a ride at the first inclination that the rider does something unsafe or starts to significantly effect my revenue. I will not carry a rider with a fowl odor or who makes me wait too long. I will cut 'em loose and move on.


For real! You have no idea the stuff I go through daily with people putting in the wrong location, and I have to call, and thhey give me an attitude because they're expecting me to know where they're located, and won't accept they put in the wrong address. I just cancel on them. Don't give me no attitude, you don't know me.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Dhus said:


> I want to clear the air .
> I have a lot of respect for you guys , not for the reason's you might think , but because any of you might be dead tomorrow from some fare gone wrong .
> I have lost a lot of friends in this trade .
> I love you guys even though your not cabbies , nobody is perfect
> ...


POST #:39 /Dhus: Pardon for the Thread
Intrusion, but a Certain
L.V. NV. Hackneyperson that YOU know
has, by dint of Hard Work, become Like-
able enough to Reach the 100% Plateau.

Listing of the Aformentioned Jacksonville
Escapee is available at:

https://uberpeople.net/posts/338664

Please Congratulate this Member,
in the mirror even, when able.

Bison Admires.
Bison Inspires!


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

onsmart said:


> Uber needs to do a better job of educating the rider/pax. We are all Uber customers. The driver and the rider have equal responsibility for the quality of service for either party. Uber should take time to educate riders of that fact. *If *we drivers conduct ourselves as the host and the rider conducts themselves as a guest, the rides would more often have a good result. I have no problem canceling a ride at the first inclination that the rider does something unsafe or starts to significantly effect my revenue. I will not carry a rider with a fowl odor or who makes me wait too long. I will cut 'em loose and move on.


If ... is the key word.

People are dumb and smart phones arent smart. A phone is as smart as the user. If only users/PAX were smart enough to effectively use such a simple device. Does GE, LG, Samsung give personal lessons how to operate an ice dispenser on their fridges? So whats the problem?

In the mean time, you cancel, take your $4 and move on.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Dhus said:


> That's not true at all , ive met cab drivers here on this forums who drive for U/L and are respected members here .
> 
> The ones who couldn't hack it as an U/L driver prolly couldn't hack it as a cab driver either .
> 
> ...


Spend the $1600 and get TCP registration. Uber offers you the use of a tool to match you with ride shares for 20% of the take. 
Use it or not. Uber does not care. They just activated 2000 to take your place.

And no the chain smoking, talking on the phone in a foreign language taxi drivers don't make it driving Uber.

Some taxi drivers are great, but from my experience doing 50% travel for a medical company for the last 15 years, most should stick to being robbery bait in a taxi.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Spend the $1600 and get TCP registration. Uber offers you the use of a tool to match you with ride shares for 20% of the take.
> Use it or not. Uber does not care. They just activated 2000 to take your place.
> 
> And no the chain smoking, talking on the phone in a foreign language taxi drivers don't make it driving Uber.
> ...


Don't talk to me like you know what your doing . Ive got more xp in my pinky finger than your entire driving career , I will stack my est. 180k trips against anyone here . you guys are toddlers and think you know everything . You insult every driver that's been doing this as a career before U/L was even thought of . Whats your next venture , instructing steven hawking on how to be a theoretical physicist ??? idiots

As I said before these cabbies that failed at U/L failed at being a cab driver as well , There is no world that a pro or even a novice cabbie wouldn't / couldn't succeed at driving for U/L , its to easy . Your just full of your self .

The only U/L drivers out of the bunch of you that have more experience than I do here on these forums in transportation , are current or X~cabbie's or lemo shuttle drivers !!! and Most of them agree with me on just about everything ive said since ive been a member of this forum .

You guys disrespect cabbies so much . You Think because you drove a couple thousand trips more or less makes you a master and know all there is to know ??? , I look at the majority of you as newbs , I see the trip counts and believe me , most of your trip counts combined , wouldn't even come close to mine . You ppl are insulting .

I started out here championing you guys , I knew that you were newbs but still I was on board . Now that ive been here a while Ive been accused of being a liar , ive been treated like I don't know anything im talking about , Accused of all my story's being fiction , and in general when I try to point out your mistakes , im crucified .I've tried to explain why your not making really good money , and how to do it right . but again you think you know better . I've given up on you and to be honest is the main reason I've decided not to drive for U/L , I couldn't live with myself or even look other decent drivers in the eye now knowing what I know about the average mind set of U/L drivers and the way you conduct yourselves .

I haven't been on here posting in awhile because im not an U/L driver and have decided even though ive been approved by both I want nothing to do with it .
Sadly I see the majority of you repeating the same mistakes and justifying them and coaching others to do the same stupid shit ,so I doubt many of you will be around in 5 yrs ? More than likely the majority of you will make final post's on here before you quit , blabbing about how bad the experience was and no money in it ect. , because your too stupid to learn from Drivers like me .

Some of you will stick with it and hit that 5 yr vet status , I promise you they will have completely changed the way they do business as U/L drivers , because by then they will have learned what they were doing wrong .

Good luck to you , you really need it .
This cabbies done with you .
So **** off , and (good ?) bye .i..


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Dhus said:


> I thought the customer did get a name and make of car ect.. ?
> In the future they can see the same info and at the very least cancel on you before you can collect , and maybe hopefully find a driver that isn't hoping to get a canceling fee over driving them . I would assume ?
> Eventually I expect uber riders to get fed up with this treatment .


We want them to be fed up with being cancelled on. Maybe then they'll learn to get their fat, bubble gum chewed asses out and on the curb faster!


----------



## onsmart (Jun 15, 2015)

Yeah - Uber has some fixing to do. PAX are going to be PAX. Ultimately, the driver is going to bear the service burden that shows up in Star ratings. Uber has to help us out though. They can fix the AP and push some responsibility to the rider to make sure that we are profitable while providing a safe and high quality ride. PAX should absolutely be ready when we arrive and with an appropriate number of riders. 

Uber could already command a higher rate than cab fare, based on the enhanced level of service. From what I can tell we are beating the day lights out of cab service. If we out service the competition, we deserve more compensation.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> So last night I get a ping, from this girl, I arrive and I immediately text the pax and tell them where I am parked because they had fireworks last night and we had to park in weird locations because main st was closed. So I told them exactly where I am. I waited probably about a couple of minutes and called, no answer, I waited for probably about another 5 or 6 minutes ( yes I know its above the 5 min waiting time, but here in Toledo the pings are sometimes far apart even for last night) and I called again. Again no answer, so I cancelled the ride. And funny thing is I get another ping immediately (which doesn't normally happen) So I complete this trip, and a guy calls me and says hey I thought you were by Dales, I said no I had to cancel the trip, I said per uber's policy, - then the guy hangs up the phone. But what I was going to say is per uber's policy I only have to wait 5 minutes, and I did get the cancellation charge, because clearly they were more than 5 minutes. So the total time had to be about 20-25 minutes I'm thinking, which is totally absurd. It clearly was their fault that they took so long. Anyhow after I completed this trip, the guy who called me, I think pinged me from like a minute away and cancelled, which really didn't upset me in the least.
> 
> But where do these people get off to think that we should sit there and wait on them forever. I mean really, what is wrong with these people. I just don't get some peoples logic at all. I guess some people just don't have no common sense, or they really don't care. But oh well I followed uber's policy and probably waited more so than other drivers would have. I guess some people just never are happy. lol.


To all riders: If you're not ready to be picked up, Do NOT request a driver. As simple as.
Drivers time is not a game, drivers have family to support, their time is valuable.
I do not wait more than 5 min, rider no show is always available to be used.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Dhus said:


> Don't talk to me like you know what your doing . Ive got more xp in my pinky finger than your entire driving career , I will stack my est. 180k trips against anyone here . you guys are toddlers and think you know everything . You insult every driver that's been doing this as a career before U/L was even thought of . Whats your next venture , instructing steven hawking on how to be a theoretical physicist ??? idiots
> 
> As I said before these cabbies that failed at U/L failed at being a cab driver as well , There is no world that a pro or even a novice cabbie wouldn't / couldn't succeed at driving for U/L , its to easy . Your just full of your self .
> 
> ...


POST # 64/Dhus: C A T H A R S I S
N O T E D ! JEEPERS!
Could You all....ALL YOU 7 MONTH PLUS
UPNFers...imagine what a Calming In-
fluence that Long time Nyc cab driver
would be in this Situation ?

Casuale Haberdasher launching
Search & Rescue....please Pray it is
NOT "Recovery Operation".

Concerned Bison....out.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Dhus said:


> Don't talk to me like you know what your doing . Ive got more xp in my pinky finger than your entire driving career , I will stack my est. 180k trips against anyone here . you guys are toddlers and think you know everything . You insult every driver that's been doing this as a career before U/L was even thought of . Whats your next venture , instructing steven hawking on how to be a theoretical physicist ??? idiots
> 
> As I said before these cabbies that failed at U/L failed at being a cab driver as well , There is no world that a pro or even a novice cabbie wouldn't / couldn't succeed at driving for U/L , its to easy . Your just full of your self .
> 
> ...


Try Decaf bro.
Are you OK?

No offense, but dude you have been a bit negative lately.
How are things going? Is it just the general simmering hate most of us have for some TNCs, or is something important going on?

Take it easy, nothing posted here is worth getting high blood pressure over.
If something else is happening, talk to someone about it.

No BS man. Be cool. Once you get my age, you can't afford to stroke out over something you saw on a forum that has a reputation for having multiple points of view and opinions.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Try Decaf bro.
> Are you OK?
> 
> No offense, but dude you have been a bit negative lately.
> ...


Its funny , ive used Team speak before and the ppl that were used to seeing only my post's were shocked to find out that I talk exactly like I post but instead of anger or rage they imagined , it was humorous and made them laugh , ppl really assume to much .

LoL ? I've been shot at , jumped , cut and almost died many times driving a taxi , ive lost friends over the years , several while the entire fleet was searching for them . you mistake me for being high blood pressured guy , imagine the calmest most mellow funny guy you ever met that talks every other word profanely , I will warn you if you piss me off only several times then I will swing on you without warning because I wont be pushed but so far after trying to reason because some people it useless to talk to .

once I get your age ? well buddy , i'm 42 , I think im beyond *the* when i grow up speech ?
I tell it how it is , you don't like it ? tuff titty said the kitty but the milk's still good .

I'm pretty sure I can handle talking on forums without stroking out , I just don't like ppl that rip off customers , its cuts against the grain with me , and most of you uber drivers are a Horror to your customers , you make bad cabbies look good but the funny thing is ?... you don't even know it .


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Dhus said:


> Its funny , ive used Team speak before and the ppl that were used to seeing only my post's were shocked to find out that I talk exactly like I post but instead of anger or rage they imagined , it was humorous and made them laugh , ppl really assume to much .
> 
> LoL ? I've been shot at , jumped , cut and almost died many times driving a taxi , ive lost friends over the years , several while the entire fleet was searching for them . you mistake me for being high blood pressured guy , imagine the calmest most mellow funny guy you ever met that talks every other word profanely , I will warn you if you piss me off only several times then I will swing on you without warning because I wont be pushed but so far after trying to reason because some people it useless to talk to .
> 
> ...


Alternate universes maybe?
I have never had an Uber customer say "I wish I was in a cab".


----------



## krytenTX (May 7, 2015)

I find that if I cancel after 5 minutes and drive off, then they either call me (ignore the call), or they ping me again. If they ping me again, I just ignore it, since it will most likely be a 1 star because I cancelled in the first place.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Dhus said:


> Don't talk to me like you know what your doing . Ive got more xp in my pinky finger than your entire driving career , I will stack my est. 180k trips against anyone here . you guys are toddlers and think you know everything . You insult every driver that's been doing this as a career before U/L was even thought of . Whats your next venture , instructing steven hawking on how to be a theoretical physicist ??? idiots
> 
> As I said before these cabbies that failed at U/L failed at being a cab driver as well , There is no world that a pro or even a novice cabbie wouldn't / couldn't succeed at driving for U/L , its to easy . Your just full of your self .
> 
> ...


180k trips? LOL! What a liar. If he has been taxi driver for 25 years and did it everyday, he would need to do 20 trips every day. Now add that he will wait 20 minutes for a PAX to come out the door and we know he is full of shit. Vegas has a lot of business but stating 180k of trips is bs.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

krytenTX said:


> I find that if I cancel after 5 minutes and drive off, then they either call me (ignore the call), or they ping me again. If they ping me again, I just ignore it, since it will most likely be a 1 star because I cancelled in the first place.


Dont ignore the call. A.C.R.O. aka Skipping means you will still get credit for accepting it.


----------



## tictokphila (Jul 27, 2015)

I had a situation where I arrived at location, waited 2 mins and sent a text stating my location and description of vehicle. Funny enough I heard a guy in a group with 2 other guys a few feet away saying "that's my uber" and went straight back to chatting. 5th minute comes up then 6th then 7th, I call this time, no answer. So I cancel-no show and drive off. This guy calls me and says where are you going I'm almost done. I said , I texted and called you, he had the nerve to say but you called only once... I told him to reorder coz that's how he's getting another uber


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

tictokphila said:


> I had a situation where I arrived at location, waited 2 mins and sent a text stating my location and description of vehicle. Funny enough I heard a guy in a group with 2 other guys a few feet away saying "that's my uber" and went straight back to chatting. 5th minute comes up then 6th then 7th, I call this time, no answer. So I cancel-no show and drive off. This guy calls me and says where are you going I'm almost done. I said , I texted and called you, he had the nerve to say but you called only once... I told him to reorder coz that's how he's getting another uber


I would have cancelled at 5:10 but before doing so, roll down the window and say, "Bob! (or whatever his name was), enjoy your chat with your friends as I waited over 5 minutes.....bye!" No need to wait that extra two minutes. At least you didn't pick him up again. I will text at around 2 minutes most of the time and bail at 5:10 . Time to teach them a nice $5 lesson.


----------



## tictokphila (Jul 27, 2015)

OCBob said:


> I would have cancelled at 5:10 but before doing so, roll down the window and say, "Bob! (or whatever his name was), enjoy your chat with your friends as I waited over 5 minutes.....bye!" No need to wait that extra two minutes. At least you didn't pick him up again. I will text at around 2 minutes most of the time and bail at 5:10 . Time to teach them a nice $5 lesson.


I never takes the same request after I've "cancel no show" cos chances are pax will definitely give you a 1star


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

tictokphila said:


> I had a situation where I arrived at location, waited 2 mins and sent a text stating my location and description of vehicle. Funny enough I heard a guy in a group with 2 other guys a few feet away saying "that's my uber" and went straight back to chatting. 5th minute comes up then 6th then 7th, I call this time, no answer. So I cancel-no show and drive off. This guy calls me and says where are you going I'm almost done. I said , I texted and called you, he had the nerve to say but you called only once... I told him to reorder coz that's how he's getting another uber


Similar thing happened to me on Monday night. The ping was to a convenience store and it auto arrived me while I was waiting at a light to turn in. I saw the pax (he was standing there with a group of people) check his phone when he got the notification. I pull in, park, and sit there. They are literally right in front of me. They do not acknowledge me. I have the trade dress in the windshield so it has to be obvious. There's 4 of them, early 20's, 3 guys and a girl. Smoking, spitting, being loud talking right there in front of me. No acknowledgement. 5 minutes hits, I cancel, no show them, reverse out of the spot and as I'm driving away I see the guy waving frantically at me with his phone. Sorry dude, thanks for the $5 waste of time fee. He texted me "Hey, why'd you drive off?" I didn't bother replying.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Renaldow said:


> Similar thing happened to me on Monday night. The ping was to a convenience store and it auto arrived me while I was waiting at a light to turn in. I saw the pax (he was standing there with a group of people) check his phone when he got the notification. I pull in, park, and sit there. They are literally right in front of me. They do not acknowledge me. I have the trade dress in the windshield so it has to be obvious. There's 4 of them, early 20's, 3 guys and a girl. Smoking, spitting, being loud talking right there in front of me. No acknowledgement. 5 minutes hits, I cancel, no show them, reverse out of the spot and as I'm driving away I see the guy waving frantically at me with his phone. Sorry dude, thanks for the $5 waste of time fee. He texted me "Hey, why'd you drive off?" I didn't bother replying.


I would have replied so they know they are being rude. I would have said, "I was right in front of you but you continued to chat with your friends and was wasting my time. I gave you a full 5 minutes. Next time, be considerate." 
Without it, he probably thinks you were the asshole and not him. Uber has no idea about customer service part of this business. The riders blame you and complain and maybe they don't use Uber again. Uber should be sending out text/emails when someone has received a cancellation charge and explain to them why drivers will leave.


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

OCBob said:


> I would have replied so they know they are being rude. I would have said, "I was right in front of you but you continued to chat with your friends and was wasting my time. I gave you a full 5 minutes. Next time, be considerate."
> Without it, he probably thinks you were the asshole and not him. Uber has no idea about customer service part of this business. The riders blame you and complain and maybe they don't use Uber again. Uber should be sending out text/emails when someone has received a cancellation charge and explain to them why drivers will leave.


You're right, I probably should have replied explaining that they wasted my time. It likely wouldn't have been as nice as your example, probably more along the lines of, "You and your jackass friends stood in front of me for 5 minutes wasting my time. During that 5 minutes you all demonstrated behavior that made me not want you in my car under any circumstance. Thank you for thinking that I'd wait there forever, as I was able to get a small compensation before I left. Imagine how broke you'd be if you had to pay $5 to everyone you annoyed!"


----------



## cityjohn (Aug 4, 2015)

I had someone call and wonder where I was; then said "Oh I see you now" I was in the parking lot of a restaurant and I could see someone at a table looking out and on the phone so I knew it was him. Anyway, he goes back to eating and conversing like all he wanted to do was get his uber car reserved so he could finish dinner and come out when he felt like it.


----------



## AJUber (Jun 23, 2015)

5 minutes and 1 sec then leave


----------



## mikolo (Oct 21, 2015)

I have nuts said:


> Yeah I had one like that last week. The Pax calls and tells me I'm on the wrong street. Really moron, you're the one who put in the address. She then tries to tell me how to get there over the phone. I was like yeah I'm on my way, hung up the phone and canceled.


Yeah most pax do that lately they put in the wrong address and blames you for it .i waited for this rude pax last week for 5 mins. I was about to cancel then he called talking about the address is wrong that he would text me the right address which was like another 20 mins away f**k that I just cancel that shit and collect my sad $5 and keep it moving


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> You're in the service industry, so many people will treat you like a servant. To them *you're just a tool,* like a napkin they wipe their hands with and discard without a thought.


That's what SHE sadi....


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

OCBob said:


> I would have cancelled at 5:10 but before doing so, roll down the window and say, "Bob! (or whatever his name was), enjoy your chat with your friends as I waited over 5 minutes.....bye!" No need to wait that extra two minutes. At least you didn't pick him up again. I will text at around 2 minutes most of the time and bail at 5:10 . Time to teach them a nice $5 lesson.


Imo $5 DOLLARS isnt enough it needs to be 10, bc I will get people playing with the app and I drive 10 min and get no pax bc some kids are playing with the app. $10 and people might think twice about cancelling


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

They just think if you tap this button a car will magically appear out of thin air and will "just be ready" when they are. The befores and afters of your purpose aren't in consideration.

I want my oompa loompa now!!!


----------

